
Build a Profile That Matters - devly
https://app.devly.co
======
allanmacgregor
Not very clear what the appeal or the advantage for me to create a profile is.

~~~
devly
@allanmacgregor Thanks for the comment. We want to solve a common problem, for
both developers and organizations who are looking to hire the right
candidates. For developers, we want to solve the problem of creating or
maintaining a traditional approach of filling up resumes which we believe does
not reflect completely on the candidate skills and their capabilities. Hence,
we believe in helping developers create a minimal portfolio that largely
speaks the candidate's capabilities. On the other hand, in the recruiting
space, that is traditional hiring process, which is very slow, overarching
(universal process that is lengthy in process), creates friction in the entire
process that would lead to unnecessary spending, consuming enormous amount of
time where organizations, entrepreneurs, recruiters would be spending more
time sifting through resumes than focusing on building the business.

------
devly
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/devly](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/devly)

